# Weird email from transhipper



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

Well some of you know that I am building my way up to breeding and ordered some males to import.. Both had arrived in the us to Linda Olson so I had thought. Linda sent the first one,forgot to put the other in the box.she sent me tracking # for one she forgot to pack today. I only imported 2 fish.but today I also get an email from Julie saying she recieved a fish for me and the prices for shipping it to me.. Anybody know why this is happened?im totally confused right now


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

I've dealt with Linda once - she was hard to get a response from, and she didn't send me my paid betta until months later because she had thought no one had paid for him. At least she still had him to eventually send to me! Who knows what has happened and if you will ever be able to sort that out. I would email Julie back.


----------



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

Thing is,I already recieved one of my bettas and another is on it's way in the mail... I emailed Julie back but I am still confused because it sounds like the breeder sent me a free fish to another transhipper... It's all not making since to me


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Well..lol..one of the boys I bought was supposed to be shipped to Jesse in Miami, but the seller said it accidentally went to Linda. Sounds like there is a lot of confusion lately. They're trying to track mine down now, too.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

I feel like you would have to have a lot of organizational skills to be a transhipper... and have LOTS of tanks!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Briz said:


> I feel like you would have to have a lot of organizational skills to be a transhipper... and have LOTS of tanks!


Most definitely..lol.


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

Linda has actually been very easy for me to contact. You will reach her easier at really late hours of the night. She also has a female for me since my male died enroute to her.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

KodaBear said:


> Thing is,I already recieved one of my bettas and another is on it's way in the mail... I emailed Julie back but I am still confused because it sounds like the breeder sent me a free fish to another transhipper... It's all not making since to me



Ask for a picture of the fish to make sure it's not a fish you paid for before you tell her you don't want it.


----------



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

Already done ...waitin reply now. If it is I have a free fish coming in the mail from Linda because of all the issues with her forgetting to ship fish. I just feel bad for the person that could have actually bought this fish and the seller or somebody else mislabeled it into my name. Who knows it may be that koi from storybettas that I liked but couldn't afford the 50 bucks for the fish plus the shipping fees to get it to me lol


----------

